# 24h Duisburg 2012 Fahrerin gesucht



## [email protected] (14. September 2011)

Moin,

Bis zur Anmeldung für 2012 ist es ja nicht mehr weit 

Wollte nächstes Jahr im 4 mixed starten.

Allerdings fehlt uns noch die Frau 

Gibt es hier vieleicht jemanden ? 

Dachte so an der Strecke 2011 gemessen so Rundenzeiten von ca. 19 Minuten

Die 3 Herren sind so im 17 Minuten 18 Minuten (2 Runden 4er Team)  Bereich gemessen 2011

Wäre nett wenn sich jemand melden würde

Grüße


----------



## wogru (14. September 2011)

Ist das nicht etwas früh sich jetzt schon um eine Fahrerin zu bemühen ? Bis das Rennen startet springen dir bestimmt 3 - 4 wieder ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2011)

Moin,

Zu früh ?  

Alle Planungen für 2012 gingen 1 Woche nach 2011 los.

Unser Team für 2011 stand auch 2010 fest und hat sich nichts geändert sowas gibt es bei uns net.

Es sei denn es fällt jemand aus wegen Krankheit etc. aber das ist ja was anderes.

Gibt ja Teams da sagen sie Fahrer 1 Woche vorher hab keine Lust 

Gut eine schnellere Frau zu finden denke ich liegen die Chancen bei max. 10% da kann man ja net früh genug fragen.

Auch die Sponsorensuche kann net früh genug starten 

Grüße


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2011)

Hey Mädels,

Was`n los ? 

Keiner Interesse Mixed 2er oder 4er ? 

1 Oktober 2011 8.00 Uhr ist es wieder soweit.

Keine Lust auf Gut Glück einen Startplatz zu ergattern.

P.S Inga meld Dich mal


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2011)

Achso ich vergass um die Startgebühren keine Sorgen machen Du zahlst nichts! Dafür finde ich schon jemanden


----------



## Jule (20. September 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> Was`n los ?
> 
> Keiner Interesse Mixed 2er oder 4er ?


 
Ich glaub, hier gucken einfach wenig Frauen ins Marathon-Forum.
Hab' hier ja auch letztens nach 'ner 4. Frau für Duisburg 2011 gesucht. 

Außerdem ist die 19er-Runden-Zeit natürlich schon heftig.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie gleichberechtigt die Frau mitfahren darf , aber so oder so gibt's ja nicht soooo viele, die das schaffen.

Sprich doch einfach mal auf kleineren MTB-Rennen die Erst-Zweit-Platzierten Damen an. Oder geh direkt über die Vereine, falls die Mädels im Verein sind.
Ich kann verstehen, dass man sich gerne "komplett" anmeldet, aber in dem 1 Jahr wird man sicherlich noch 'ne flotte Frau finden können.
Und im Extremfall kann man sicher noch auf ein reines 4er-Herren-Team ummelden, oder?

Viel Glück beim Suchen! 
Jule


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2011)

Huhu,

Der Rat wurde mir schon von mehreren gegeben vieleicht mach ich das mal  

Naja 19 müssen es net gerade sein 20 - 21 Min wären auch okay 

Dank Dir 

P.S Ich glaub hab Dich in Duisburg rumdüsen sehen


----------



## CC-Freak (20. September 2011)

Eine schnelle Frau zu finden wird schwierig sein..


----------



## hdamok (23. September 2011)

ich kenn da eine die hätte ggf. Interesse.. Sie traut sich aber nicht wirklich...


----------



## BjöRRn (24. September 2011)

hdamok schrieb:


> ich kenn da eine die hätte ggf. Interesse.. Sie traut sich aber nicht wirklich...



Die eine ist die Inga aus dem vierten Post 

Da ich krank war, hab ich vergessen die Anfrage weiterzuleiten


----------



## hdamok (24. September 2011)

als Ingas Entdecker und zukünftiger Manager  schlage ich eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt zum beschnuppern vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjöRRn (24. September 2011)

Ich sage ja  Bin auch fast wieder fit.. Morgen noch erholen und am Montag ist wieder Krieg!

Gut, dass unser Team für 2012 schon steht


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2011)

hdamok schrieb:


> als Ingas Entdecker und zukünftiger Manager  schlage ich eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt zum beschnuppern vor.




Die kennt mich doch schon sind auch schon Teile einer CTF gedüst!

Soso mit Manager bald 

Ja wäre eh mal nett ne Runde zu düsen


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (27. September 2011)

hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der suche nach jemandem der mit mir zusammen startet (2er team mixed oder damen). 
bin bei rad am ring und einigen anderen rennen dieses jahr mitgefahren und war eigentlich fast immer auf dem podium, fahren also wohl nicht allzu langsam (oder die anderen sind noch langsamer) ;-) 
also meldet euch, hätte voll bock endlich mal in duisburg mitzufahren!

ciao verena


----------

